
Let's Fight Big Pharma's Crusade to Turn Eccentricity Into Illness - rosser
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/05/lets-defy-the-big-pharma-attempt-to-turn-difference-into-illness/
======
lsiebert
I agree with the premise, but this is a terrible article, probably because
it's an excerpt from a larger work. It is a polemic with no justification or
examples of the excesses of pharmaceutical manufacturers to rely on. Nor is
there, at least in my quick perusal, any specific actionable remedy suggested.

